
“kdbus is not dead” asserts Lennart Poettering at a systemd conference - JdeBP
http://golem.de/news/systemd-konferenz-kdbus-ist-nicht-tot-1511-117313.html
======
vezzy-fnord
I don't recall anyone ever claiming it's dead. It has undergone delays and
tribulations, however. [1] [2]

[1] [https://lwn.net/Articles/640357/](https://lwn.net/Articles/640357/)

[2] [https://lwn.net/Articles/641275/](https://lwn.net/Articles/641275/)

~~~
amyjess
Another delay and tribulation that came up last week:
[http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Fedora-
Drops-...](http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Fedora-Drops-KDBUS)

For quite a while, the systemd/kdbus developers have been trying to pull an
end-run around mainline by getting distributions to include it in their
kernels. The idea was "even if mainline rejects it, we'll still get kdbus in".
And now suddenly they changed their mind and asked Fedora to yank it.

That may not mean kdbus is dead, but it _does_ mean it's on the back burner
and isn't going to be used for quite a while.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
A cause for celebration.

------
comex
Google Translate:

[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fgolem.de%2Fnews%2Fsystemd-
konferenz-kdbus-ist-nicht-tot-1511-117313.html&edit-text=)

------
JdeBP
Strictly speaking, he said "Kdbus ist nich tot".

For some of the architectural chicken-and-egg-at-shutdown-and-startup reasons
that systemd developers need its API not to be dependent from a user-space
subsystem:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10491489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10491489)

The article points to the recent announcement that kdbus has been pulled from
Fedora:

* [http://lwn.net/Articles/663062/](http://lwn.net/Articles/663062/)

~~~
avar

        > Strictly speaking, he said "Kdbus ist nich tot"
    

Is there actually a subtle translation difference that I'm missing, or is this
nitpicking on the order of "Ceasar didn't say 'you, too, Brutus?', the English
language didn't even exist at the time!"?

~~~
Ao7bei3s
There is no subtle difference (source: native german speaker.), however:

"nich" might be either a typo by JdeBP, or a pronunciation respelling of a
badly (dialectally) pronounced "nicht" (though then I'd also have expected
"is" instead of "ist"), but either way it makes no semantic difference...

...so JdeBP probably meant the language. However the HN article title didn't
say "says" but "asserts", which makes it independent of the language.

~~~
avar
It looks like the headline technically violates the HN guidelines[1], unless
we consider "languages that are not English" to be "misleading or linkbait" :)

What might be getting lost in translation here is that in English language
news it's customary to use "says" when the quote is actually a translation,
without noting that it is. See e.g. news articles about world leaders ("Putin
says Y") that don't note that he actually said X in Russian, it was just
translated into Y.

Now I'm curious, is it customary to note that such quotes are translated in
German language news?

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
Ao7bei3s
> is it customary to note that such quotes are translated in German language
> news?

No.

(But that's ok, because it's unsurprising that foreign politicians don't speak
in german.)

(Additions and deletions are often marked with [foo] and [...], just as in
english news.)

